# Bonjour!



## AndrewFR (Jan 20, 2021)

Hello all! I thought I'd introduce myself, even though I already started asking some questions on the forum.

I'm Andrew, formerly from California but now expatriated to France a decade ago. I grew praying mantises I found in my backyard when I was 10, and I've always been fascinated by praying mantises.

During lockdown, I started reading about keeping mantises as a hobby, and I found a pretty big community in France, and there is a surprising number of mantis species available at local shops and online. So I decided to start up the hobby again. I picked up two Ghost mantises at a local shop and I've been having a blast watching and playing with them!

I call the female Summer. Below is a picture of her after she molted in her cage yesterday. And the male is called Morty. He likes to hang from the plant in the living room.

Happy to join the forum, and I'll be back for advice on breeding and ooths for sure


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome!!


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## MantisMart (Jan 20, 2021)

welcome


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 22, 2021)

Welcome!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 22, 2021)

Nice, welcome.


----------



## TheWrongCrowd (Jan 23, 2021)

Lovely mantids, welcome!


----------

